# هدية للمهندسين العرب نموذج نوته حسابية كامل لفيلا .



## محمد كليفر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

خالصاً لوجه الله تعالى . أرجو الدعاء . 

م. إنشائي / محمد كليفر​​:56:

pdf.rar
​


----------



## العبد الفقير (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hoiyemen (30 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank you so much, your valuable gift is highly appreciated.
However,You are kindly requested(if possible) to offer structural calculation sheet for Multi-Story building (subjected to lateral Loads,wind & earthquake

Thank once again for your great efforts]


----------



## خلف حسن محمد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وعيد سعيد وعساكم من عواده


----------



## مرادعبدالله (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر اخى الحبيب


----------



## عبده كردى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد كليفر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتي لكم ودمتم ودام عز المسلمين


----------



## البوليتكنك (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hitman1988 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور بجد ملف اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجدان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
جارى التحميل 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Black Riders (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## allambm (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## mr_bnsf (1 أكتوبر 2008)

نوته جميله جدا ومنظمه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن الشافعي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يكثر امثالك مشكورا


----------



## محمد كليفر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

أي خدمة ياشباب وفي إنتظار المزيد بعون الله .


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
عيد مبارك سعيد عليكم اخي و كل عام و انتم بخير 
شكرا على النوتة جازاك الله كل خير 

اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## ماجد الحربى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## almohandes_77 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## newart (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وحبذا لو احد عربها يعني ترجملنا ياها وشكرا


----------



## أبو منه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى العزيز و كل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## أبو الجنادين (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Al-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير ومنتدانا بالف بالف خير


----------



## محمد كليفر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هيثم البطل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## العبد الفقير (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على الملف القيم وعندي أسئلة؟

1- بالنسبة لل joist لماذا الأحمال الميتة 3 والأحمال الحية 0.8
Dead Load=3 kn/m2 Live load=0.8Kn/m2
والله أعلم بأن هذه الأحمال خفيفة؟

2- هل بالأمكان الحصول على الملفات الأكسل الموجودة في الملف؟

3- بالنسبة للبلاطات S1 S2 يبدو لي بأن case غير مطابقة لما هو موجود في الخرائط
S1 
case 1
S2 
case 4


----------



## شتوح لكحل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا الاهدى الممتاز و اتمنى ان تقبل تشكرات لك ولكل من يضع وقته و علمه في صالح اخوته و دمتم ذخرا لامتكم الحبيبة:20:


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafat (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## madjabr (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مليون شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايليا (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وعيد سعيد


----------



## tete321 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اللة يجزاك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بس دة تبع مدنى ولا عمارة؟


----------



## جــاليـليـــــــو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مع شكرى وتقديرى لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## مطلك سليمان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر--والف تحية لشعب مصر بمناسبة اكتوبر العز والنصر


----------



## محمد حسن جنيدى (24 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*






* 
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hushus (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمة


----------



## hushus (13 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

:20:بارك الله فيك يا اخي وزادك الله من علمة :20:


----------



## فراس مهنا (13 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير


----------



## parasismic (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## mokh (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HCIVILENG (13 يوليو 2009)

عمل رائع ومفيد جدا الف شكر


----------



## HCIVILENG (13 يوليو 2009)

عمل رائع ومفيد جدا الف شكر...


----------



## محمد احمد الصاوى1 (13 يوليو 2009)

thnx eng for ur good help for us


----------



## odwan (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جهد متميز
مع تقدير وإحترامي


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (14 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير*​


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يوجد لدي مشكلة في التحميل ممكن ترسلها لي علي الميل او تضغطها ببرنامج غير وين رار


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmdfred (15 يوليو 2009)

مشاركه متميزه زفى انتظار النوته كامله لعماره سكنيه زى ما طلبوا الاخوه


----------



## مسلم (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## mido158 (15 يوليو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الكراني (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير و جعاه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tarek m. hassan (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكرلك


----------



## أسد الفرات (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido345 (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

نوتة روعة بجد
جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## momoegph (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## hassan moharram (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## زكي صدقي (16 يوليو 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابونمه (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## احمد كم الماز (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً واذا عندك بنفس تنسيق المذكرة فيللا او منشأة أكبر يا ريت
مشكور ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## احمد كم الماز (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً واذا عندك بنفس تنسيق المذكرة فيللا او منشأة أكبر يا ريت
مشكور ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## goldlion (19 يوليو 2009)

شِكرا يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## fihonil (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## الشيخى2 (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amrelsayed (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## eng-omar (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## galal980 (20 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد ع الرازق (20 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmedaly66 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## سارية عثمان (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## Loverone (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشا


----------



## mdsayed (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيتوفان (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedkhairy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokh (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس


----------



## alamri22 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً

جزاك الله خي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## إستشاري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور 
والله حليتلي ازمه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هيثم محمد على (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد1956 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## احمد56 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فبك وفي علمك


----------



## no_way (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الغالى


----------



## ahmedcivil2006 (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا هلا اعنتنا بمزيد من هذه الزبد الرائق


----------



## hosam_ahmed (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed_hassan0009 (13 يونيو 2011)

Thanks ya bashmohands


----------



## pastawisy (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pastawisy (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة رقية (15 يوليو 2011)

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان و عدد ما يكون و عدد الحركات و السكون 
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## amr awad (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيكم
تحياتي


----------



## m n plane (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الهديه


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## التوأم (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Moh_agawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

أنه سميع قدير،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## بن دحمان (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedshaban (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shaher1 (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسنى حسنى (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامة السقاف (18 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## emad mohammed ghla (3 يونيو 2012)

متشكر جدا على الجهد الرائع الى حضراتكم بتؤدوة لنا


----------



## ahmad mounir (3 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## abu Habib (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله 1000 خيرا


----------



## jirar (4 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## pato_houssam (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marawan2500 (6 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## rj.civileng (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى حميده (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (6 يونيو 2012)

تحياتي
لقد شاهدت الموضوع اليوم وبعد الفحص والتمحيص وجدت انه والحمد الله انه يحوي جميع المعلومات التي يحتاجها المهندس فجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## محمد على هندسه (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salim salim (6 يونيو 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## شرف الديلمي (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (6 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م ابراهيم محمد يحي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان *​


----------



## ELKAISAR (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرآ جزيلآ وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلمى المسيدى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زهير موسى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا احى الكريم وعمل ممتاز


----------



## amr0024982 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## بيبو 1 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا مجهود رائع


----------



## mustafa2_m (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير والخيرات اخواني الاحباء المهندسين العرب انا رجل فقير جدا ولا يوجد عند اولاد يساعدوني عندي عقم ولكني لا احب ان امد يدي الي
اي احد عندي مشاكل صحيه وعدة عمليات جراحيه وديون كثيره ووضع سيئ للغايه كل ما اطلبه
منكم اخواني الاحباء ان تتكرموا وتدلوني كيف اعمل الالـمــانـيــه للديـكـور الارضيات 3d واكون لكم ممنون
ومن الشاكرين اخوكم مصطفى صالح فلسطين 52 
اسعدكم الله ان تردوا على ولا تدعوني انتظر كثيرا فالوضع صعب جدا


----------



## aabdelwahb (24 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ولو امكن تكون بصيغه الورد لتكون قابلة للتعديل


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اشرف محمد55 (14 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود زهانة (28 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وفق الله الجميع للاستفادة منها


----------



## ابو معاوية العراقي (11 فبراير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... وبارك فيكم ... ملف مهم لنموذج عملي باللغة الانجليزية وبالارقام ... وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير


----------

